# Filed for divorce today



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

Finally filed for divorce today.Seen my lawyer and he knew I wanted to do this when I came in.Knew I had enough of the cheating,not spending time with me and him being a workaholic at work.We talked and told let's do this.Having a process server serve the papers to my estranged husband.Good thing is this process server is a good one,one of his pet peeves is seeing a woman getting treated like crap.My estranged husband would not stand him at all.He met me too and told him what my estranged husband did to me. His eyes lit up like he was angry,said he would not stand up to him.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

greatgal said:


> Finally filed for divorce today.Seen my lawyer and he knew I wanted to do this when I came in.Knew I had enough of the cheating,not spending time with me and him being a workaholic at work.We talked and told let's do this.Having a process server serve the papers to my estranged husband.Good thing is this process server is a good one,one of his pet peeves is seeing a woman getting treated like crap.My estranged husband would not stand him at all.He met me too and told him what my estranged husband did to me. His eyes lit up like he was angry,said he would not stand up to him.


Good for you!


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Good for you!


Had enough of him putting me down too which was verbal abuse.Found out I can get half of his military pension,he did 20 years in the Army.Lawyer told me about this too.Was glad I documented my items written on paper too.He was given a copy of this.Has contacted my therapist whom I see for my ptsd and anxiety issues from what my estranged husband did to me.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

greatgal said:


> Had enough of him putting me down too which was verbal abuse.Found out I can get half of his military pension,he did 20 years in the Army.Lawyer told me about this too.Was glad I documented my items written on paper too.He was given a copy of this.Has contacted my therapist whom I see for my ptsd and anxiety issues from what my estranged husband did to me.


I might be wrong, but I believe you will be entitled to part of his social security retirement when he gets to the age of retirement.

I am so happy for you. .... Are you going to go out and celebrate with friends or anything like that? If not, you should! 😁


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I might be wrong, but I believe you will be entitled to part of his social security retirement when he gets to the age of retirement.
> 
> I am so happy for you. .... Are you going to go out and celebrate with friends or anything like that? If not, you should! 😁


Lawyer discussed that with me too.He is going to retire in September,estranged husband is 65.Going to celebrate with friends Friday night.


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

The process server did his job,got him to sign them.Would not sign them at first and he was reminded to be a man or a coward.Found him at a friend's place.


----------

